# DIY resin tree root 1. 2. 3.



## Killer81 (Jun 22, 2011)

*Hello !*

*I unfortunately do not speak English.
I hope my pictures can help you.

Sorry...*

Necessary stuff:

-2cm styrofoam
-silicone adhesive
-flexible tile adhesive
-gypsum
-two-component resin
-brushes
-mosquito net
-brown powder
-cutter
-heat gun
-some fans for drying
-soldering gun
-sponge

*DESIGN (first instance):*

Using: silicone, soldering gun, cutter, 2cm styrofoam














































*Compilation principles:*










*MOLDING:*

Using: cutter, soldering gun



















*ROUNDING:*

Using: flexible tile adhesive, mosquito net, brushes, fans









































































*3 COATS flexible tile adhesive and coloring:*

Using: flexible tile adhesive, fans, brown powder, rushes










*AFTER DRYING:*














































*Third layer grooming:*



















*Dither green spirulina tablette and minimal water:*

Using: sponge



















*Last step. Resin coating.*

Using: two-component resin, brushes


















































































Too light weight...
Fixing the aquarium:
-stones glued to the bottom
or
-bottom of the tank foam adhesive strip

Full photos galery:
https://picasaweb.google.com/116258240404433684758/Gyoker?authkey=Gv1sRgCP2AmqiR6cLfEg

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Two instance:*














































https://picasaweb.google.com/116258240404433684758/Gyoker2?authkey=Gv1sRgCNSA2sWHz_-pOw

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Tree instance:*

*Compilation principles:*


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Your pictures didn't link.


----------



## Killer81 (Jun 22, 2011)

Voila...


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Nice! Very impressive transformation from the first picture.

What brands of resin and putty did you use to give it texture? Is it something we can get in the US?


----------



## Killer81 (Jun 22, 2011)

Not using putty. Only tile adhesive.
The Hungarian-manufactured noname resin.
(Ablonczy resin)


----------



## emersed (Jun 22, 2011)

This is so cool, great job killer!


----------



## Killer81 (Jun 22, 2011)

Thank you.


----------

